# Do people take you for granted?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

For example, when you get inivited over for dinner and then get told that you're making dinner?

It happened to me a few months ago. I really don't mind cooking, but I think it's poor etiquette to invite someone over and have them cook their own dinner, or at least half of it....

Bleh. Seems like some people don't respect the profession. Sometimes I like to just sit down and eat.

Kuan


----------



## travelchick (Jul 27, 2004)

That sounds pretty rude to me!

Even if I had a chef friend I would never invite him/her over and THEN tell them to cook. If I wanted that, I would ask in advance..."Do you mind helping me out and cooking this or that for the dinner?" Etc.

Sometimes, people just don't think about what they're doing.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

hehe.

its pretty easy to defuse. throw a dinner party and invite them over. If they're accountants, ask them to do your taxes while you prepare dinner (gratis of course).


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

heh, i like that idea . No, never happened to me but i tend to gravitate towards the kitchen anyway and usually do take over-as long as i'm not stepping on any toes. I seem to make better company with food than with most people and the food doesn't argue back .
hth, danny


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

And of course people tend to argue with you less when you are working with a knife(dano1).kuan, sorry dude,just bad behavior! As a cook I realy enjoy other people cooking for me.Sorry about the dinner dude but they probably arent Raider fans and so were looking for an early jab perhaps?
Quine sabe,Doug............


----------



## tee (Apr 8, 2004)

It never happened but it pist me off especially I have some relative like this people who don't respect your profession gladly I'm moving out of state to persue my career. They do this to my parents but my parents are the nices people and I guess they just suck it up out of respect to this people. They always told me to respect others but for this situation I don't still understand why my parents don't say no and it stress me out. So I don't even go to their parties or gathering cause I might say something and I might embarise my parent.


----------

